# What Windows OS Would You Use?



## OldFart (Jun 23, 2022)

I'm new to mining.  I have 2 mining frames attached to 2 different desktops.  I've purchased the dedicated mining MB's and other gear I need to have each mining rack be it's own stand alone rig.  I need an operating system and it's gotta be Windows.   I'm not paying for HiveOS - especially considering how unprofitable mining is right now.  I also have NO CLUE how to use something like that and I'm too old to learn.  I'm also too old to learn Linux.  I need to use a Windows platform.

My options - (all 64-bit)
7 Pro
10 Pro
11 Pro


----------



## AusWolf (Jun 23, 2022)

I don't know much about mining, but my preference is Windows 10.

7 is too old and unsupported, and 11 is full of telemetry bollocks, and looks like iOS, too.


----------



## OldFart (Jun 23, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> I don't know much about mining, but my preference is Windows 10.
> 
> 7 is too old and unsupported, and 11 is full of telemetry bollocks, and looks like iOS, too.


TY for that reply.

I wondered if 7 might be simpler to configure for mining, but knowing it's not supported was the big roadblock.  If I were more computer savvoy, I'd consider patching W7 myself and run it just for simplicity.

I've got 10 Pro and 11 Pro both mining right now.  I honestly like 11 more for mining and 10 as a desktop, but I'm such a novice user that I wanted to see what other people were doing before I made the full commitment to one OS over the other.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Jun 23, 2022)

On my gaming/general use PC, use the latest stable version of Windows from the moment it hits RTM. Currently, that is 11 version 22H2, build 22621.

For business work, I adopt one of the long term support channel builds (however not in the LTSC channel itself) and stick to it a while longer. Right now, 10 version 21H2, build 19044, and I keep that installed on my laptop.

Windows 7 is 13 years old and out of the question, it's not even maintainable anymore. Anyone clinging to it on a general purpose use PC is frankly a fool wasting time and trying to swim against the tide. They invariably drown. If you have any problems with the direction Windows has gone, it's time to learn Linux. Ubuntu, Mint and Pop! OS are great for beginners, Fedora and OpenSUSE are easy to learn and hard to master (so recommend these if you have intermediate Linux knowledge), and as long as you don't jump straight into Arch or Gentoo, you'll probably have a good time.



OldFart said:


> I wondered if 7 might be simpler to configure for mining, but knowing it's not supported was the big roadblock.  If I were more computer savvoy, I'd consider patching W7 myself and run it just for simplicity.
> 
> I've got 10 Pro and 11 Pro both mining right now.  I honestly like 11 more for mining and 10 as a desktop, but I'm such a novice user that I wanted to see what other people were doing before I made the full commitment to one OS over the other.



It's not, and without security updates or updated graphics drivers available, it's well on its way to utter and complete obsolescence. But have you checked if it's worth mining? Crypto lost practically 80% of its value YTD. You might just be wasting money and hardware at this point.


----------



## OldFart (Jun 23, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> On my gaming/general use PC, use the latest stable version of Windows from the moment it hits RTM. Currently, that is 11 version 22H2, build 22621.
> 
> For business work, I adopt one of the long term support channel builds (however not in the LTSC channel itself) and stick to it a while longer. Right now, 10 version 21H2, build 19044, and I keep that installed on my laptop.
> 
> ...


Understood about 7.  I'll toss the disk on the shelf and watch the dust collect.

Is crypto worth mining?  Nope.  Not at all.  I'm purely speculating with disposable income.  My plan is to mine and hold.  My cards were all purchased new between 2016--2019.  I've got a couple dozen of them around here.  I only spent money on the MB's, PSU's, cooling fans, and mining frames.


----------



## The red spirit (Jun 23, 2022)

If it's strictly for mining, why not use some linux mining distro?


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 23, 2022)

OldFart said:


> I'm new to mining.  I have 2 mining frames attached to 2 different desktops.  I've purchased the dedicated mining MB's and other gear I need to have each mining rack be it's own stand alone rig.  I need an operating system and it's gotta be Windows.   I'm not paying for HiveOS - especially considering how unprofitable mining is right now.  I also have NO CLUE how to use something like that and I'm too old to learn.  I'm also too old to learn Linux.  I need to use a Windows platform.
> 
> My options - (all 64-bit)
> 7 Pro
> ...


Hi,
Mining what ?
Nicecoin has an os you can use.


----------



## GerKNG (Jun 23, 2022)

i went to 11 on all of my systems and i see no reason to ever go back.


----------



## DoLlyBirD (Jun 23, 2022)

OldFart said:


> Understood about 7.  I'll toss the disk on the shelf and watch the dust collect.
> 
> Is crypto worth mining?  Nope.  Not at all.  I'm purely speculating with disposable income.  My plan is to mine and hold.  My cards were all purchased new between 2016--2019.  I've got a couple dozen of them around here.  I only spent money on the MB's, PSU's, cooling fans, and mining frames.


if you pay for electricity even if it's cheap, with the drop in mining profitability and you stated you are using older cards you will likely make 0 and will be out of pocket in the form of your electric bill, I'd only recommend doing this if you don't pay for your electric even then the return you get will be minute and not worth turning your home into a tropical environment for next to nothing at current mining rates. it is not a good time to just start mining for shits and giggles IMO, wait and see if there is an upturn in the market and start then would be my advice.


----------



## OldFart (Jun 24, 2022)

DoLlyBirD said:


> if you pay for electricity even if it's cheap, with the drop in mining profitability and you stated you are using older cards you will likely make 0 and will be out of pocket in the form of your electric bill, I'd only recommend doing this if you don't pay for your electric even then the return you get will be minute and not worth turning your home into a tropical environment for next to nothing at current mining rates. it is not a good time to just start mining for shits and giggles IMO, wait and see if there is an upturn in the market and start then would be my advice.





OldFart said:


> Is crypto worth mining?  Nope.  Not at all.  I'm purely speculating with disposable income.  My plan is to mine and hold.  My cards were all purchased new between 2016--2019.  I've got a couple dozen of them around here.  I only spent money on the MB's, PSU's, cooling fans, and mining frames.





The red spirit said:


> If it's strictly for mining, why not use some linux mining distro?





OldFart said:


> I need an operating system and it's gotta be Windows.   I'm not paying for HiveOS - especially considering how unprofitable mining is right now.  I also have NO CLUE how to use something like that and I'm too old to learn.  I'm also too old to learn Linux.  I need to use a Windows platform.
> 
> My options - (all 64-bit)
> 7 Pro
> ...


----------



## Bomby569 (Jun 24, 2022)

10. I have no plans to go to 11 anytime soon, it brings nothing i want and it actually makes things worst in many aspects.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 24, 2022)

Hi,
Nicecoin os does all the work for you
Easier than falling off a log that's why it exists it was made for you OldFart  

If you think mining on windows is easier you're mistaken
There's windows defender scanning and silent blocking. windows firewall and a host of unnecessary services not to mention windows updates that will wake you up eventually and show you how annoying windows can really be.

Only issue is it's not profitable but you've gotten past that part.


----------



## R0H1T (Jun 24, 2022)

If I could I would revert back to XP but all my important applications are pretty much unsupported on that!

Any way in terms of performance Windows 11 will most likely give you the best performance from the (Windows) options you listed.


----------



## AleXXX666 (Jun 24, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> On my gaming/general use PC, use the latest stable version of Windows from the moment it hits RTM. Currently, that is 11 version 22H2, build 22621.
> 
> For business work, I adopt one of the long term support channel builds (however not in the LTSC channel itself) and stick to it a while longer. Right now, 10 version 21H2, build 19044, and I keep that installed on my laptop.
> 
> ...


where have you found win 11 22h2 RTM lol? don't mislead people.



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Nicecoin os does all the work for you
> Easier than falling off a log that's why it exists it was made for you OldFart
> 
> ...


have been mined a little on windows 10. no problems, if you "miners" of course don't use windows on all that celeron rigs with ddr3...


----------



## Dr. Dro (Jun 24, 2022)

AleXXX666 said:


> where have you found win 11 22h2 RTM lol? don't mislead people.



I'm not misleading anyone. The image for 22H2/build 22621 released on the release preview channel is RTM, and has already begun receiving cumulative updates, and is supported by Microsoft. It is not watermarked, timebombed, evaluation copy, or requires you to enroll in the Insider program. It simply was not deployed to GAC yet.














						Microsoft confirms Windows 11 version 22H2 RTM is build 22621
					

In documentation for the Windows Hardware Compatibility Program (WHCP), Microsoft has officially confirmed that build 22621, flighted to the Beta Channel recently, is RTM for Windows 11 version 22H2.




					www.neowin.net
				




You just don't seem to understand how Windows flighting works 









						Deeper look at flighting - Windows Insider Program
					

Understanding flighting, channels, and updates



					docs.microsoft.com


----------



## dgianstefani (Jun 24, 2022)

Use linux for mining.


----------



## AleXXX666 (Jun 29, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> I'm not misleading anyone. The image for 22H2/build 22621 released on the release preview channel is RTM, and has already begun receiving cumulative updates, and is supported by Microsoft. It is not watermarked, timebombed, evaluation copy, or requires you to enroll in the Insider program. It simply was not deployed to GAC yet.
> 
> View attachment 252278
> 
> ...


anything not on MSDN or GAC or whatever you call it are like "beta" for me.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Jun 30, 2022)

AleXXX666 said:


> anything not on MSDN or GAC or whatever you call it are like "beta" for me.



Windows itself is a perpetual beta anyway, unless you use the LTSC build, and even then. Long gone are the days where Windows would have stationary releases.

GAC is just general availability channel, aka when they feel like it's worth flighting a build to normies and their HP prebuilts and Dell laptops.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 30, 2022)

Windows 7


----------



## AleXXX666 (Jun 30, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> Windows itself is a perpetual beta anyway, unless you use the LTSC build, and even then. Long gone are the days where Windows would have stationary releases.
> 
> GAC is just general availability channel, aka when they feel like it's worth flighting a build to normies and their HP prebuilts and Dell laptops.


it's beta if you are on some dev channel lol


----------



## Bomby569 (Jun 30, 2022)

AleXXX666 said:


> it's beta if you are on some dev channel lol



you really didn't understood what he said, he is right


----------



## AleXXX666 (Jun 30, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> you really didn't understood what he said, he is right


i don't feel the same minor version change to major version change; example windows 8 and 8.1 are same windows for me. windows 10 1507 1607 etc. is still WINDOWS 10. now there is windows 11. is it 21h2 or 22h2 idc. it's still windows 11 lol


----------



## 27MaD (Jun 30, 2022)

Windows 10


----------



## Dr. Dro (Jun 30, 2022)

AleXXX666 said:


> it's beta if you are on some dev channel lol



I am not on a dev channel, or even enrolled in Insider at the moment. Like I said, you can source the iso from Release Preview if you want, but that's a final, RTM build of Windows.

Windows 10 and 11 are the same rolling release OS, except the newer builds are called 11 and have a new UX. You'll find out the original 1507 RTM of Win 10 very different from the current version, so that makes no sense to me, it's not like you're unfamiliar with what we're seeing.

You don't want to upgrade just yet? That's fine. You can always wait until it's on general availability or at your own convenience


----------



## Vayra86 (Jun 30, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> 10. I have no plans to go to 11 anytime soon, it brings nothing i want and it actually makes things worst in many aspects.



This. They try to tease you with the clean slate nonsense but its just that: nonsense. The feature creep is only getting worse and you're accepting a new EULA acknowledging that. NOTY

Why do you think we're on 11 and not 10.x? Policy changes. And its not for you. For similar reasons, you got a free update to 10 from 7.

I'm on maximum Windows update delays here, even within Win 10, trailing versions by a full year.



Dr. Dro said:


> Windows itself is a perpetual beta anyway, unless you use the LTSC build, and even then. Long gone are the days where Windows would have stationary releases.
> 
> GAC is just general availability channel, aka when they feel like it's worth flighting a build to normies and their HP prebuilts and Dell laptops.


Sure as hell is the most refined beta I have ever witnessed over the course of some 25 years now.


----------



## AleXXX666 (Jul 6, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> I am not on a dev channel, or even enrolled in Insider at the moment. Like I said, you can source the iso from Release Preview if you want, but that's a final, RTM build of Windows.
> 
> Windows 10 and 11 are the same rolling release OS, except the newer builds are called 11 and have a new UX. You'll find out the original 1507 RTM of Win 10 very different from the current version, so that makes no sense to me, it's not like you're unfamiliar with what we're seeing.
> 
> You don't want to upgrade just yet? That's fine. You can always wait until it's on general availability or at your own convenience


yeah i know that orig 1507 was very different in terms of UI, but, they still name all the windows 10 and now only 11, however, i think too that 11 is just renamed 10, lol, they even have same naming scheme like 21H2 rn etc.


----------

